# Sulmet for baby chicks



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

My wonderful daughter talked me into getting 9 chicks, 3 weeks old, from the farm supply store about three weeks ago. I got 5 leghorns and 4 black sexlinks. I lost one sexlink to the others pecking at her. I couldn't save her. The leghorns are outside in a small hutch we bought from TSC two years ago. It was useless till now. Yeah, glad to get them out of my bathroom. Now I have three black sexlinks still in there. What a mess. Anyway, my question is, when I bought them, they told me to give them Sulmet in the their water. When should I stop giving them Sulmet? I've given them plain yogurt every now and then. I'm worried too much will destroy their good bacteria. Thanks.-Sharon


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are only supposed to do it for a day or so.


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks. I will change their water right away. I was told at the Ranch Supply Store and TSC both to medicate their water all the time, they just didn't tell me when to stop. Just hope they won't be the worst off for it. They seem to be healthy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe it is different in Florida. We don't medicate the water here in Ohio. Could be since it is always warm there they need more.

Are you using medicated feed? Maybe the Sulmet is in place of the medicated feed. If that is the case, they say to use medicated feed for 8 weeks.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Might I inquire upon what you're treating for?? I do not medicate the chicks at all, nor do I recommend doing so. Only thing I suggest to new chick raisers is electrolytes for the first week after the move.

Just read the medicated feed bit. I also do not raise any of our chicks on medicated feed either, as we usually have some ducklings.


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

I've discontinued using the Sulmet and they seem to be doing really well. Moved them outside to a 10 x 10 pen and hutch. They are really happy about that. My white Leghorns are no long snowy white though. First thing they did was take a dust bath.:eyeroll:


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

Also, I am not giving them medicated feed. I was told Sulmet only. I guess it is supposed to be a preventative. We don't get many days, if any, of freezing weather to kill off anything here. That may be why they say to use it. I am like you, I'd rather not use it if I don't have to.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

ms_sl_lee said:


> Also, I am not giving them medicated feed. I was told Sulmet only. I guess it is supposed to be a preventative. We don't get many days, if any, of freezing weather to kill off anything here. That may be why they say to use it. I am like you, I'd rather not use it if I don't have to.


Ahhh, I get it. If you want a more holistic approach, you should be able to switch to ACV now.


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

I've never medicated any of my chicks and never had any issues really. We put garlic and ACV in their water every day and DE powder in their bedding. The TSS here actually reccomends not medicating.


----------

